# service manual 4 Hemodialysis Fresenius 4008B



## mohabd28eg (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كتالوج الصيانة الخاص بماكينة الغسيل الكلوي 

ماركة فرزينيس

موديل 4008B

اليك هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/31214249...04_99.pdf.html


----------



## mina zaza (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (22 يناير 2010)

*ارجو رفع الكاتلوج مره اخرى على الموقع*

لايوجد شىء على الموقع ويعطى error ارجو ارساله مره اخرى او على الايميل وانا سوف اقوم برفعه
[email protected] ضرورى لانى احتاج هذا الكاتلوج ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالزبير (22 يناير 2010)

link has error,plz new link


----------



## hamada_ashmony (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن ترفعه مره اخرى وللك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmed galal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

وانا اؤيد اخوتي في طلبهم


----------



## eng.bassil (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فداء (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (7 نوفمبر 2011)

good day 
please reagain uplouad the web site .. please put new link , it's now give error
thanks


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لايوجد رابط صالح لتحميل الملف او الملف غير موجود


----------



## هشام علوش (23 مارس 2013)

الرايط لا يعمل أرجو اعادة رفع الملف على رابط أخر


----------

